# Who else on Aveed? (Testosterone Undecanoate 750mg)



## Rebornlite (May 21, 2018)

Anyone here also on Aveed for TRT? My doc switched me to this a while back after going through hell with Adrogel. I still go in to office for injections. My last Total T level 540 ng/dL in April.

How is it treating you and what is your current T levels with this treatment? Have you been able to self  administer at home?

"Aveed is indicated to produce serum testosterone levels in the normal range by administration of a single 3-mL (750-mg) intramuscular injection given once at initiation of therapy, at 4 weeks, and then every 10 weeks thereafter"


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 21, 2018)

I'm not on a prescribed trt, although I can assure you natty levels are definitely low enough for my age

But I'm curious about your.experience with androgel and what happened?
I was on a testosterone based cream for a few months 
No ai
Not that you would really need one lol
But.I hated the shit myself. 
Gyno like a Bitch... 
Anyways

What happened to you?


----------



## Rebornlite (May 21, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> I'm not on a prescribed trt, although I can assure you natty levels are definitely low enough for my age
> 
> But I'm curious about your.experience with androgel and what happened?
> I was on a testosterone based cream for a few months
> ...


My issue was with skin sensitivity. My underarms would get scorched from the alcohol in the product. The last time I applied, my armpit was burnt so bad I could not put anything on, more androgel, antipersp, etc. It took weeks for my skin to heal


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 21, 2018)

Damn really? You tried anywhere else besides underarm? I know it's a lot diff from the cream I was in but doc had me.put that shit inside of bi and on side of stomach 
Allow to dry of course.

Your way better off on the shot bro
**** that cream nonsense


----------



## Rebornlite (May 21, 2018)

He asked me if I wanted to try cream that you put on shoulders. I said no way in hell after all the trble I had with androgel. I wanted to go with shots anyway. Next step is trying to convinve him to let me self admin the injection as apposed to an offive visit every 10 weeks


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 21, 2018)

I've been on the EU version of Aveed, Nebido, for the past year.

It takes a while to build up in your system. My first trough reading (after 1st injection) had me in the hypogonadal range but once you've had 3-4 shots in you then it stabilizes to a nice level. For me, peak of 880ng/dL, trough of 450ng/dl with a 1000mg E11W schedule. Prolactin was rocky for a while but has settled since. Beyond that, no negative sides to report. 

Self-administering is difficult due to the thickness of the solution but with 3ml it's certainly doable. I'm on 4ml and prefer to stick with my nurse because we have a good relationship but once you show them that you can do it yourself, I see no reason why they wouldn't let you. 

I will say that the "750mg every 10 weeks" recommendation sounds low to me. It's 1000mg E12W on Nebido and then adjust based on BW.


----------



## Rebornlite (May 22, 2018)

I believe the Aveed is manuf in a single 750mg/3ml vial. I have watched them draw from the single use vial. I go in again on thursday for next injection and will see what he says.

I feel much better as my total test levels have doubled since starting trt. I believe doc is not so quick to increase dose as to avoid negative attributes of higher T levels. He does not have me on an AI either.

Even though I feel better with mid 500s ng/dL, I am sure I could feel even better with higher numbers.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 22, 2018)

Rebornlite said:


> I believe the Aveed is manuf in a single 750mg/3ml vial. I have watched them draw from the single use vial. I go in again on thursday for next injection and will see what he says.
> I feel much better as my total test levels have doubled since starting trt. I believe doc is not so quick to increase dose as to avoid negative attributes of higher T levels. He does not have me on an AI either.
> Even though I feel better with mid 500s ng/dL, I am sure I could feel even better with higher numbers.


Higher numbers can also mean having to managed side effects through AI use, etc. I personally favor being in a normal range, feeling good, with zero side effect management as the "ideal" rather than chasing the highest number possible. I'm not on any AI and never intend to be. 

I do recommend bringing up the topic of hCG with your endo though. Especially if you plan on staying fertile. One of those drugs that is more effective when used proactively vs reactive.


----------



## jennerrator (May 22, 2018)

^^^^^^^Actual TRT.....refreshing :32 (20):


----------



## Rebornlite (May 22, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Higher numbers can also mean having to managed side effects through AI use, etc. I personally favor being in a normal range, feeling good, with zero side effect management as the "ideal" rather than chasing the highest number possible. I'm not on any AI and never intend to be.
> 
> I do recommend bringing up the topic of hCG with your endo though. Especially if you plan on staying fertile. One of those drugs that is more effective when used proactively vs reactive.


No HCG for me, my journey with Urologist started with infertility issues and ended with treating low T.

Can I ask if you still cycle while on TRT? If so, do you run short esters?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 22, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> ^^^^^^^Actual TRT.....refreshing :32 (20):


Did you really expect anything less from me? Come on Jen...



Rebornlite said:


> No HCG for me, my journey with Urologist started with infertility issues and ended with treating low T.
> Can I ask if you still cycle while on TRT? If so, do you run short esters?


I don't cycle and have no plans to do so for the foreseeable future. 

Can you cycle on TRT? Yes. The length, timing, etc will depend completely on how often you're set for a check up with your endo. I'm assuming the check ups will be pretty regular to begin with - E10W to see what your BW looks like - so I don't recommend doing anything right now. Once you're being looked at every 6 months or longer, then you can cycle away. No need to keep it exclusive to short esters.


----------



## jennerrator (May 22, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Did you really expect anything less from me? Come on Jen...
> .



lol...of course not dear...you are my favorite that knows his shit:32 (20)::32 (16):


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 23, 2018)

Shouldn't be to hard to do hopefully
I know if rather self administer than have someone else do it
Idk I'm weird like that  guess 
Same goes for blood shit
Freaks me the **** out l Idk whywhy... Interestingly enough... Considering my past haha





Rebornlite said:


> He asked me if I wanted to try cream that you put on shoulders. I said no way in hell after all the trble I had with androgel. I wanted to go with shots anyway. Next step is trying to convinve him to let me self admin the injection as apposed to an offive visit every 10 weeks


----------



## Intrepidx9998 (Apr 27, 2020)

Ive been on Nebido for almost 4 years I believe, I started Nebido after getting a blood test indicating a total T level of 406 and being diagnosed with hypogondism; I was about 32 or 33 y/o at the time.  I presently workout 3-6x a week, depending on how much time I have.  I am 36 now.  I regularly get my blood drawn to check my T levels and to make sure it never surpasses 1200.  I feel my best between 850-1200, but preferably at 1000+.  Because Im young and my metabolism is insane, there is no way I can do the 10 week intervals, Ive tried many times, but the dip in T levels is terrible, I start feeling lethargic, no energy, drained, just want to sleep, I usually feel like that after 35-45 days.  It appears I metabolize the shot very quickly and thus having to pin more frequently.  I wanted to tell u that because I really do think 10 week intervals is alot of time between shots if ur young and healthy.  Now, if ur a much older than 36, than I can understand.  I regularly check my blood and can honestly tell u Nebido 1000mg is the way to go without the hassle of constantly pinning.


----------

